# What's Better? Macadamia Nut Oil or Argan Oil?



## divadoll

I was surfing.  In Folica.com, they had argan oil products and macadamia nut oil products.  What's better?  Anyone try any of them?  Anyone try both?


----------



## Firefox7275

Depends how much of each oil is in the product. Both oils are primarily long chain fatty acids which will form a protective layer over the hair cuticle but are unlikely to penetrate.


----------



## PrettyObsessed

Oils that coat hairs are actually good for keeping hair moisturized, as it forms a barrier around the hair cuticle and prevents the water inside of the hair from evaporating. 

On another note, I've tried Macadamia Natural Oil products and I like it a lot. I've seen a lot of Macadamia products reviewed on YouTube and it generally gets really good reviews. The MNO products actually contain argan oil as well as macadamia oil. Both of those oils and most other hair oils will lightly coat your hair, leaving it frizz free and moisturized. Some oils, like coconut oils, will penetrate your hair instead of coating it, which doesn't keep humidity out or moisture in as well as coating oils.


----------



## megdolla

I have a argan oil hair mask that I bought from Sallys. I love LOVE it. I dye my hair red, and just recently bleached my bangs bleach blonde. This has saved my bleached hair. I swear this product is just amazing. I'm a lifeguard/swim teacher so my hair really takes a beating. I've haven't had this healthy hair since before I dyed my hair.


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *megdolla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a argan oil hair mask that I bought from Sallys. I love LOVE it. I dye my hair red, and just recently bleached my bangs bleach blonde. This has saved my bleached hair. I swear this product is just amazing. I'm a lifeguard/swim teacher so my hair really takes a beating. I've haven't had this healthy hair since before I dyed my hair.



I completely agree. I use the Josie Maran argan oil cosmetic products and they have completely changed my skin and hair. I dye my hair every color in the rainbow and the argan treatments keep my ends from ever feeling fried. Now I just buy pure argan oil and add it to my own makeup products, shampoos, conditioners, etc and it works really well


----------



## Firefox7275

Depends on the porosity of the hair according to this cosmetic scientist

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/curl-products/mineral-oil-versus-coconut-oil-which-is-better
 



> Originally Posted by *PrettyObsessed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oils that coat hairs are actually good for keeping hair moisturized, as it forms a barrier around the hair cuticle and prevents the water inside of the hair from evaporating.
> 
> On another note, I've tried Macadamia Natural Oil products and I like it a lot. I've seen a lot of Macadamia products reviewed on YouTube and it generally gets really good reviews. The MNO products actually contain argan oil as well as macadamia oil. Both of those oils and most other hair oils will lightly coat your hair, leaving it frizz free and moisturized. Some oils, like coconut oils, will penetrate your hair instead of coating it, which doesn't keep humidity out or moisture in as well as coating oils.


----------



## Sarah321

The answer is that is you are looking for a natural solution, the only way to go, then there are 3 or 4 oils that all do great things for your hair condition and growth.  Argan is great for nourishing the hair shaft, jojoba to cleanse the root and scalp for better hair growth, there are other oils that give a fantastic shine. I find all I need is a light shampoo, no heavy chemical products, then I apply a little of a formula I found on the web called Hair Magick, I do this before using the straighteners and I now have absolutely NO Frizz and my hair is way smoother, softer and does not break so much even though I still "abuse" it with the hair straighteners. I previously tried all the chemcial products for anti frizz and smooth hair, frieda etc but I since discovered the reason they leave your hair in a worse state than when you started is that they are full of silicates, even popular products like moroccan oil ( which is actually moroccan at all I have since learnt ) and Organix products ( which I have also found out are not Organic ) are products that try to sound natural but are just the same old chemicals.  Read up on natural oils and the chemicals in your shampoos.. There is a good article here arganoildirect.com/argan-oil-for-hair-and-exotic-oils-for-hair-treatment which is where I get my hair magick serum.  take care, because your worth it, as they say in the adverts!  sarah


----------



## Sarah321

Hi. I have started using all natural cosmetics after doing my research. And for hair the answer is that there are about 3 natural oils that will keep your hair in healthy condition naturally. You hair can stay healthy for good naturally. None of these fake chemical products that go on and on about smoother healthier hair do anything except cause more damage so that you go out looking for more chemical products to fix the damage that they have done.... Anyway .. Argan Oil is great for nourishing and repairing the hair shaft, you can use JoJoba as it cleanses the hair root and scalp to encourage healthy hair growth, and its great for you nails, other natural oils are the best for a fantastic shine and colour. I now use a product called hair magick and it is a blend of I think 3 or 4 pure oils and nothing else. I use it after washing with a light cleansing shampoo and then put a little on my hair before "abusing it" with my hair straighteners - just can't seem to give them up!  Since using this serum I have NO frizz at all, my hair is not breaking so much, probably the fault of the straighteners, and my hair stays smooth and shiny for days after treatment.  There is some more info about the oils and using them here [SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE] It takes a bit of time getting the treatment, how much oil etc, just right. Watch out for any thing with silicates they will ruin your hair. Watch out especially when it comes to Argan oil which is a bit of a buzz word at the moment. There are a number of really dodgy products trying to make you think they are natural (Organix Argan Oil Shampoo and  MoroccanOil to name just to ) but they are just as full of silicates as ever.  "take care", "because your worth it", as they say. love Sarah


----------



## ViperChiller

I would certainly recommend argan oil in the macadamia nut vs. argan oil argument.  It's just so much more versatile.  I have been using this argan oil on so many different parts of my body.  My hair has gotten a lot stronger, and thicker as well.  I also use it on my nails.  It took over a year for my nails to improve though.


----------



## ViperChiller

I have bought the Jose Marie twice, and I never will again, just low quality.


----------



## Brooke Shores

I haven't tried macadamia nut oil.  I love argan oil. :drive:


----------



## Anda Ilie

I use both oils and I am 101% happy with them. Sometimes I even combine them but I take care of the proportions and to always buy them from specialized shops. I use them for hair, nails and all body and their effects are amazing.


----------



## Lin1018

I'm a real stick in the mud. I have been using the same brand - pro-naturals Moroccan argan oil as a leave in treatment since 2014 and as it works brilliantly for me I'm sticking with it. I love macadamia nuts - to eat!


----------



## makeupilove

I use coconut oil and almond oil.

The 1st is more greasy.


----------

